# Rent out house when away in MH



## Warmleys (Jan 20, 2017)

We hope to retire in a couple of years and maybe tour Europe for say , 6 months. Has anyone every rented out their house whilst they were away and if so did you have any bad experiences?


----------



## iampatman (Jan 20, 2017)

For the last few years we've spent an increasing amount of time in europe in our motorhome. We initially had relatives and family members staying in our house but that didn't work out too well so this summer we went home, cleared the house, redecorated and did the necessary so we could let it out. We used a letting agent, we've had a tenant in for 4 months now and so far, so good.

Pat


----------



## colinm (Jan 20, 2017)

Warmleys said:


> and if so did you have any bad experiences?



I'm not sure what assurances, if any you want from this?
Most houses rented out have no real problems, but there will always be problem tenants, you can use an agent, but this still won't protect you 100%.
I'm renting out a property, as it's not my main abode It becomes a straight business decision and if there are problems, whilst upsetting, I know I can go back to my home at night just as I left it. I have let someone stay in my house whilst away on a round the world trip, but this was someone I knew and trusted.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a second house which i rent out,be very careful who you rent to,do you know them etc.
You can be lucky most of the time,i have had to make excuses to some clients when they arrives as the body odour would have killed at a 1000 yards,the last one i turfed in the street never mind what the law says as he turned the house into a factory for growing the weed.
After a deep clean new carpets wallpapering etc its back to good again with a nice chap in it,do beware.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 20, 2017)

*Yes*

Re-decorate etc and use an agent !

You will also need to either
a) redirect your mail to a relative
b) change your address to them (Driving Licence Bank etc etc!)
c) Or use a mail-forwarding agent (such as boatmail)

The main problem is what to do about your doctor !

6 months is a short let so you may choose not to do any of the above.

But you may not get a tenant !

Good luck
Take care with the house insurance !!!!

You will have a lot of startup costs
Electric check
Gas check
Energy check

So these and other items will probably exceed any income.
Then there are the risks !

Depends where you are as well !
We are in our 4th year of renting.. ALL VG so far.
We have a good tenant and so we do not raise the rent...Better to have full occupancy.
We use Letsure for insurance . Good value with other safeguards


----------



## Warmleys (Jan 20, 2017)

*A worry*

seems like a lot of risk and maybe a lot of worry. Didn't even think about insurance. Thanks for your replies


----------



## Mul (Jan 20, 2017)

When you plan ya try to cover all bases. 

In the unlikely event of needing to get back quick, for whatever reason, where would you go ? Can't kick yur lodgers out. For 6 months I wouldn't bother, but upto you after weighing it all up.

HTH 

Chrz Mul


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Jan 20, 2017)

The converse to the situation is if you don't rent out there are things that need to be considered if the house is left empty e.g. ordinary house insurance policy would not cover you on an empty house for that length of time.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 20, 2017)

*Unfurnished*

Agree with most of the comments above ... especially use an agent and let for longer than 6 months.

We took the plunge and let initially for a year.  Loved our travels so much we have carried on letting.  BUT in Year 1 we let furnished.  And to what seemed like a really lovely lady with 3 kids.  Fortunately we were back staying locally to sort out the damage when she left ... drawing pin holes in expensive wall paper, marks on furniture (some antique), and quite a number of items stolen.  The deposit only partly covered the costs to us.  We have been letting another house unfurnished for years with no major headaches, so we piled more 'stuff' in my parents bulging attic, partitioned off the half the double garage and put the antiques into proper storage.  

Just go for it.


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 20, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Agree with most of the comments above ... *especially use an agent* and let for longer than 6 months.
> 
> We took the plunge and let initially for a year.  Loved our travels so much we have carried on letting.  BUT in Year 1 we let furnished.  And to what seemed like a really lovely lady with 3 kids.  Fortunately we were back staying locally to sort out the damage when she left ... drawing pin holes in expensive wall paper, marks on furniture (some antique), and quite a number of items stolen.  The deposit only partly covered the costs to us.  We have been letting another house unfurnished for years with no major headaches, so we piled more 'stuff' in my parents bulging attic, partitioned off the half the double garage and put the antiques into proper storage.
> 
> Just go for it.



We rent out 4 properties , NON via an agent , they offer a service, at a price, and the price they charge for the service they provide does not warrant using them in my opinion.
When push comes to shove, if you have problem tenants, agents have NO more clout than you do.

For 6 months I really doubt it is worth the hassle at all, especially your own HOME. We rent out houses with no emotional connection, not our home, Very different.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 20, 2017)

*No Agent !  That may suit you*



yeoblade said:


> We rent out 4 properties , NON via an agent , they offer a service, at a price, and the price they charge for the service they provide does not warrant using them in my opinion.
> When push comes to shove, if you have problem tenants, agents have NO more clout than you do.
> 
> For 6 months I really doubt it is worth the hassle at all, especially your own HOME. We rent out houses with no emotional connection, not our home, Very different.



I guess with 4 properties you save a lot on agents fees. But you have to be around more and spend time to "sort things out"

So if you are travelling a lot and out of the country for maybe 3 months an agent is useful (almost essential) to organise repairs etc.
And maybe a new tenant. Lots of other minor issues where an agent is better (IMO)

You have to pay tax on the income and you "claim" the agents fees and VAT to reduce you tax liability (as well as repairs etc)


----------



## Cass (Jan 20, 2017)

We have a property we rent out, we don't use an agent, same tenant 3 years now.


----------



## David & Ann (Jan 21, 2017)

Warmleys said:


> We hope to retire in a couple of years and maybe tour Europe for say , 6 months. Has anyone every rented out their house whilst they were away and if so did you have any bad experiences?



We are away 8 months of the year and my Mrs would never rent out our property. Unless, you are 1000pc sure you have a reliable tenant. Yes, we did have a bad experience with our sons house a while back. We lost 2 years rent and that is how long it took us to get the sods out. In fact we lost more than the 2 years rent and the hassle was tremendous. Now, every time we come back our home is lovely and clean and a dream to return to.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2017)

*Yes..but it is still easier than organising yourself*



Jays said:


> An agent will contact you as repairs are required, they do not have the authority to spend your money.
> If you as stated do not use an agent, but have a trusted team of workers who can them be contacted to carry out repairs as required, all that is required is a phone connection. In our connected world this is so easy.
> The issue of vat, it's only four properties you will never reach the threshold.



Hi,

My agent has to get authorisation from me (by email ...cheaper than a phone call and more satisfactory in other ways) to spend My money eg on repairs
We spend many months travelling in Uk and abroad. I am rarely without an internet connection
The letting agent has a network of sensibly priced tradesmen.
I assume that they use them for other prpoerties as well so I suspect they are reliable etc
They agent simply organise the tradesman pay them and then reclaim out of the next Months rent NO MARKUP !

I was referring to INCOME tax not VAT. We (as I suspect you) have to pay tax on the net income !


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2017)

*A good Agent AND good insurance*

Will insist on references and make credit checks on Potential Clients

A good insurance will also give recompense against non-payment etc

Obviously problems can still occur but......

If you leave your home empty there is a greater chance of Burglary Damage and Squatters.

We have kept our good furniture elsewhere and refurnished with good quality secondhand items (eg Age Concern)

The better the house the more likely it is to be cared for !

I fully expect to re-carpet re-decorate etc when we return !


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 21, 2017)

My mother and father rented out their house whilst they toured Europe for twelve months, which turned into 36 months. 
They used a agent and had no problems, and the rent money covered their traveling expenses.
Just make sure you use a reputable agent


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2017)

David & Ann said:


> We are away 8 months of the year and my Mrs would never rent out our property. Unless, you are 1000pc sure you have a reliable tenant. Yes, we did have a bad experience with our sons house a while back. We lost 2 years rent and that is how long it took us to get the sods out. In fact we lost more than the 2 years rent and the hassle was tremendous. Now, every time we come back our home is lovely and clean and a dream to return to.



Dont see how it took 2 years to get them out,took me 5 mins 2 chaps and baseball bats:hammer:
I must add i captured all his new stuff like tv bike mp3 player m/wave etc which helped to cover costs,police said  you cant do that,i said watch me and if he has any complaints let him come to you and report,fat chance,problem solved.


----------



## alcam (Jan 21, 2017)

Warmleys said:


> We hope to retire in a couple of years and maybe tour Europe for say , 6 months. Has anyone every rented out their house whilst they were away and if so did you have any bad experiences?



Depending on your location you should consider holiday lets , check airbnb


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 21, 2017)

Whilst I don't use an agent I do believe they have their uses, as pointed out, we save around £4K/yr not using them, however I have used them to get the tenants in the first place and for them to provide preliminary vetting of tenants.

We use British gas Home cover, so, if as what appears to be the the most common problems that occur, plumbing and heating then the *tenant *calls out British gas, not my worries :sleep-027:.

I have looked into the insurance Guaranteed rent schemes, not something I feel is value for money at all, unless I suppose you are on a very tight budget  and if a months rent was missed you'd be up **** creek without a paddle.

Fortunately at the moment I don't have any 'needy' tenants and as we are never overseas too long and I DIY most repairs it suits us.
_
In summary I want to keep ALL the rent for ME and not share it out to agents and insurance companies - maybe I'm tight!_

I would of thought on a 6 month let, as OP asks, with agents fees ,moving in/out coming back to God knows what in your own home it really isn't worth the hassle. A friend calling by to keep an eye on things would be the best option IMO.


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 21, 2017)

alcam said:


> Depending on your location you should consider holiday lets , check airbnb



That's a good idea, just maybe managing it could be awkward.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2017)

*Stingy Maybe !..But why not if you can !*



yeoblade said:


> Whilst I don't use an agent I do believe they have their uses, as pointed out, we save around £4K/yr not using them, however I have used them to get the tenants in the first place and for them to provide preliminary vetting of tenants.
> 
> We use British gas Home cover, so, if as what appears to be the the most common problems that occur, plumbing and heating then the *tenant *calls out British gas, not my worries :sleep-027:.
> 
> ...



But as you say you have Items in place (British gas and Friend in particular)together with your DIY skills.

As we now rarely visit our house this would be no good for us.

I could not keep all the tools etc in the Motorhome.

Given your situation you can do without the agent.

By the way my Insurance is only £250 a year.
Just recently they settled a claim for Storm Damage


----------



## alcam (Jan 21, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> That's a good idea, just maybe managing it could be awkward.



Honestly needn't be . Usually lots of small companies/individuals who do cleaning and changeovers . Various ways of arranging key pick up etc . Been doing it for years with next to no problems


----------



## harrow (Jan 21, 2017)

*Council Tax, some councils want to charge double on empty properties*

I think it would be worth finding how much council tax is payable on an empty property?

Some councils want to *charge double* on empty properties.

Councils invent the rules to suit themselves.

I was the council tax payer for an empty property, this council stated they would give 6 months free, its on its website.

Council said the property was already empty prior to purchase so the 6 months free was already used up I have to pay FULL council tax on an empty house.

Some councils charge double council tax


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 21, 2017)

alcam said:


> Honestly needn't be . Usually lots of small companies/individuals who do cleaning and changeovers . Various ways of arranging key pick up etc . Been doing it for years with next to no problems



Thats something I may look in to, though not sure that I'm in a particularly desirable holiday location.


----------



## alcam (Jan 21, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> Thats something I may look in to, though not sure that I'm in a particularly desirable holiday location.



Airbnb now has a broad range of guests . Started off virtually all young travellers . I now get all ages , all nationalities . Also people travelling for work as well as holidays


----------



## frankie53 (Feb 5, 2017)

*no problems*

Let out my house for three years as a furnished holiday let via Sykes Cottages.  Brought me in around £1000 per month for the seven months I made it available.  No damage, no problems and wouldn't know anybody had been in.  A friend managed it for me.  I did not think I was in such a popular area.  Very rural and nowhere near the sea.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 5, 2017)

*For those who do not think agents are worthwhile..*

Just heard from my agent that the current Tenant will depart on 31st March.
We return to UK on 29th March.
So the agent will start advertising NOW and showing potential clients around whilst we are still away.
The agent may not get anyone in on Say 1st April but at least We have got a 2 month headstart..
The agent also organises utilities changeover, Council Tax/Water, Inventory, other house checking, new client vetting.
Any other maintenance (eg Oven Clean)

Even though we will be in the vicinity in April
1 The house may not get let until May 1st and we plan to be on our way to Scotland (for May and June) and then off to Ireland (from Cairnryan) for July and August.

So using an agent is a godsend for us !


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 7, 2017)

*Further to my last post about agents*

Our existing tenant vacates on 31st March.
We are in Thailand.
The agent has a prospective new tenant at the agreed price who wishes to move in ASAP (probably 7th April !)


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 7, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Dont see how it took 2 years to get them out,took me 5 mins 2 chaps and baseball bats:hammer:
> I must add i captured all his new stuff like tv bike mp3 player m/wave etc which helped to cover costs,police said  you cant do that,i said watch me and if he has any complaints let him come to you and report,fat chance,problem solved.



We do things legally. I know it is a headache, but that is us. I wish I was as brave as you.


----------



## REC (Feb 7, 2017)

Have you thought about local colleges? They sometimes need short lets for visiting professors and they manage it. Depends if the 6mth falls in term time I suppose! We use agents as I have used them for years, they charge a very minimum fee and arrange all the inventories, deposits checking etc and always seem to have our interests at the centre of things. They arrange all the leaving bits too at no fee including oven  and carpet cleaning etc if is needed, and sort deposit returns less charges for damage to property or poor cleaning.   Very small local firm, no handling charges for arranging repairs if we are away (otherwise OH does them,) also find we retain our anonymity and Dave goes in as a workman not the landlord. Get a different view of tennants that way! Never had any particular problems and well worth the fees charged for peace of mind whilst we are away. BUT you have to be able to trust the agent.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 7, 2017)

There is so much legislation to comply with as a landlord these days that i would advise asking an agent to find the first tenant, with your final veto, and let them do the first 6 months management which gives  you time to learn exactly what is involved. By that time you will know if it is what you want to do yourself. good forums to read at   118property,  propertytribes, landlordzone. 

If you rent out property in Wales you must be accredited or you cannot rent out a property, or, you must give it to an agent who is accredited. 

Always remember an empty property is eminently preferable to a bad tenant.  Many many small courts have been closed in the last 5 years and the court waiting list for a hearing date for possession gets longer and longer  and more expensive. Worst case scenario it could be a minimum of 6 months with little rent  to get a bad tenant out, plus £1000+ in lawyers fees if needed.

If you do self manage you will need a few utterly reliable trades folks to do your repairs and someone to do an inspection for you every few months. 

Finally just because your tenancy agreement is for 6 months, with a fixed end date, a tenant does not legally have to leave at that point and if they dont  leave -  you have to go to court  to get a possession order......   see  above.


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2017)

As a tenant and having worked for property management companies , Landlords do not help themselves, in the main always looking for a bodge rather than doing a job properly.

My oven packed in beyond help, close to 18 months I have been waiting and I refuse on principal to assist, nevermind decorating the **** tip to enhance the property. Where is the incentive ? 

Hence my proficiency with a remoska

For one landlord I replaced a laminate floor in a upmarket apartment waterfront in Wakefield. The floor was blown by a washing machine, repair they said pissed, It couldn't be repaired. looking all the time to save a few quid.

I don't have issues saving money, but most agencies I have come across are complete knobs. In this area the Poles happy to oblige then I am expected to sort out their mess and I am expected to do so from goodness of my heart I don't think so 

If I sound bitter and twisted it is landlords that have sent me that way.

What I am suggesting is short sight can be your downfall

Channa


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 7, 2017)

all landlords are not the same


----------



## iampatman (Feb 7, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> all landlords are not the same



True, when we decided to let our house we spoke to a few neighbours who rent their homes and then went with a letting agent who was "tenant friendly" for want of a better term. Our main consideration was not the rental income but avoiding having a house stood empty and all the associated problems. We've got a family in at the moment who pay the rent and seem happy enough. The letting agents charge us 8% of the rent which I dont think is unreasonable. Should there be a need for maintenance or repairs they have a note of tradesmen I've given them  who I trust and who will charge me directly. Everybody seems happy so far.

Pat


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 8, 2017)

*Agent*



iampatman said:


> True, when we decided to let our house we spoke to a few neighbours who rent their homes and then went with a letting agent who was "tenant friendly" for want of a better term. Our main consideration was not the rental income but avoiding having a house stood empty and all the associated problems. We've got a family in at the moment who pay the rent and seem happy enough. The letting agents charge us 8% of the rent which I dont think is unreasonable. Should there be a need for maintenance or repairs they have a note of tradesmen I've given them  who I trust and who will charge me directly. Everybody seems happy so far.
> 
> Pat



Yes,
Our agent charges a higher % but I am very happy with their service !

They deal with all the business (Utilities etc).
They do a finance and other checks on the tenant.
They will do all repairs with local tradesmen and not charge any markup
They do an inventory and periodic "state of the property" report.

As above apart from the income
1 We do not want to leave the house empty
2 If the house was empty we would have to pay council tax, water rates etc.

We set the rent at just below market value aiming for 100% occupancy.
Thus 
Year 1 11 months out of 12 (late start !)
Year 2 12 months
year 3 12 months
year 4 (now) 6 months and tenant leaving so a gap of 1 week (only) before the next tenant occupies
Inventory and house check etc to be done in this week.

I see the only problems being.
1 Not having a bed if you have a major issue with MH
2 What happens if you or your partner are hospitalised (UK or Abroad)
3 Very minor ..the garden may well be maintained but only just...However if you leave the house empty .......

Finally if when you return the house needs a major refurb
1 You have had the rent
2 ALL costs are tax deducable
3 thinks wear out or fail anyway
4 (similar to 3) fair wear & tear
5 A house always needs minor repairs


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 9, 2017)

by 2020 none of landlords mortgage costs will be allowable expenses.


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 25, 2017)

*Rent out house?*



delicagirl said:


> by 2020 none of landlords mortgage costs will be allowable expenses.



Hi

Renting out makes sense if you are away a number of years, can find a good tenant and reliable agent. We had a Dutch Barge in Europe for 14 years and lived aboard 8 months of the year. Had a lot of barging friends who sold up completely and moved aboard. We are so glad we didn't sell up, many of them are in a position now where they can no longer afford a house here or even come back to UK...house prices continued to rise, barge prices plunged and never recovered after the crunch...and of course motorhomes are a distinctly depreciating asset. Some who rented out their houses had a good experience, but quite a few had some real horror stories of woe and destruction to tell, the shorter the rent the greater the turnover the greater the risk of problems. 

And thanks to Brexit its not perhaps a good time to assume you can stay indefinitely in Europe... we have a lot of friends who are very worried that their not entirely formalised long term occupation of other countries will continue to be tolerated...especially those who can't afford to come back over here!

We looked at renting, but short rents are difficult with timing and you end up living to somebody else's schedule. Holiday lets (we reside in the country) seemed a nice idea but when we looked at the costs of renting agents, upgrading everything to suit legal and marketing standards, costs of management...cleaning, bedding, and a host of things we hadn't considered, storage costs for your own stuff (even though you can fit a lot  of stuff in a barge ...but b***** all in a van)...and general b*****ation of moving in and out with all your stuff every 6 months. It simply wasn't going to be worth the hassle, or profitable.

Good luck whatever you choose.

Ian


----------



## alcam (Feb 25, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> Hi
> 
> Renting out makes sense if you are away a number of years, can find a good tenant and reliable agent. We had a Dutch Barge in Europe for 14 years and lived aboard 8 months of the year. Had a lot of barging friends who sold up completely and moved aboard. We are so glad we didn't sell up, many of them are in a position now where they can no longer afford a house here or even come back to UK...house prices continued to rise, barge prices plunged and never recovered after the crunch...and of course motorhomes are a distinctly depreciating asset. Some who rented out their houses had a good experience, but quite a few had some real horror stories of woe and destruction to tell, the shorter the rent the greater the turnover the greater the risk of problems.
> 
> ...



There is some hassle with holiday letting but it is certainly profitable . Obviously it helps if you stay in a popular destination . As I said already check out airbnb


----------



## jennyp19 (Feb 25, 2017)

We have a few properties which we rent out and manage ourselves. We are lucky we have a gas fitter/plumber, electrician and window fitter on call who fit any problems in straight away. They maybe aren't the cheapest tradesmen, but they treat us well as we do them. Our tenants know they can get in touch with us via a text or phone call and know that repairs are done as soon as possible. 
We have 3 properties with Polish tenants who keep the houses spotless. A friend of all of them acts as interpreter for them.  On the other hand we have a couple of English tenants whose houses are a tip, but their rents are paid and I would sooner let them keep paying than issuing eviction notices. We know when they move out the houses will need decorating througout. They have both been in about 5 years so overall we are well up on the profit side! 
If you decide to let out your own house just make sure that you remove anything that you really value.  

Bear in mind families are often nowadays on a shoe string wage and struggle to pay their way - very easily fall into debt and rents are usually the first thing to not get paid. It's hard not to be sympathetic when a single mother with kids gets behind with rent. 

We've only had to go through court process once to evict one tenant - the tenant was the mother, but the clever s... of a son refused to move. We and neighbours had reported them several times for dealing drugs. He was the sort who would have got the police round if we hadn't evicted  them legally.  We had the last laugh though - I got wind that mother was going to rent flat across the road, so I made it my business to let the owner know what they were like, which put a stop to that idea. It also helped us out , as the owner was looking to sell, and we ended up buying them. 

You have to give a minimum of 6 months tenancy, but when they accept tenancy you also give Notice to Quit at the same time, which speeds things up a little.


----------



## DonnaG (Apr 25, 2017)

*House sitting*

If you don't/can't rent out for a short period, but your house insurance would be invalid if you do not occupy the house for say, more than three months, you can use a house sitter instead... lot's of sites around for them, just have a look on Google... and good luck with the trip!


----------

